# Lonestar SQ Shootout. April 30-May 1 2022, Frisco, Texas



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Lonestar SQ Shootout
April 30-May 1, 2022
MECA 3X, IASCA 3x, EMMA 3X, MASQ SQ and $10k Top 20 Money round.
7300 Roughriders Trail, Frisco, Texas

Anyone going?

J.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Dang, I hate that I missed meeting you guys. It would have been nice to put faces to screen names


----------

